# recycling unreacted ketones after reductive amination?



## krillin (Feb 14, 2022)

My friend was wondering if this is even worth it? Has anyone gone through the trouble of extracting the unreacted mdp2p or p2p oil and distilling it to use in the next reductive amination? If so, What are approximate yield gains?


----------



## William Dampier

krillin said:


> My friend was wondering if this is even worth it? Has anyone gone through the trouble of extracting the unreacted mdp2p or p2p oil and distilling it to use in the next reductive amination? If so, What are approximate yield gains?



krillinIn the reductive amination, we are more often dealing with semi-products. In other cases, fractional distillation or purify through bisulfite adduct.


----------

